# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Hướng dẫn cài đặt biến tần Shenzhen Gozuk EDS800

## CKD

*Hướng dẫn cài đặt biến tần Shenzhen Gozuk EDS800*

CKD giới thiệu vài Param quan trong trong biến tần (VFD) Shenzhen Gozuk EDS800 để các bạn tiện tìm hiểu. Những Param khác các bạn tham khảo trực tiếp ở tài liệu PDF bên dưới.



*F0.00* Frequency input channel selection
- Input 0-10V chọn 4 hoặc 5 (Input VCI hoặc CCI)
*F0.07* Acc/Dec time unit
- đơn vị thời gian
*F0.08* Acc time
- thời gian tăng tốc
*F0.09* Dec time
- thời gian giảm tốc
*F0.10* Upper limit freq.
- tần số cận trên. Nếu spindle china thì thường là 400Hz.
*F0.11* Lower limit freq.
- tần số cận dưới. Thường là 0Hz
*F2.05* Carrier wave freq.
- tần số sóng mang.

*Download File*

----------

taih2

----------


## CKD

Mượn luôn cái vi déo từ youtube cho sinh động

----------

taih2

----------

